# The Story's Audiobook - Come Listen to My Random Senseless Novel!



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2015)

​

So I posted a recording of my novel on a thread and everyone went nuts over it. Sooo... I'm making a thread for it! Here I will post each recording for each chapter as I record them! They will be recorded through my phone (which has like amazing quality) and uploaded to Vocaroo.[/center]


*There are 400(-ish) chapters
in The Story!

218/400(-ish) are currently
available here!*​


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is an odd screwball novel I wrote that makes next to no sense and is mainly for humor and making people laugh. If you're having a bad day, just listen to a chapter and you're sure to be giddy af in no time!

The Story is a novel that once started as the "ending" of my short stories but kept going... and going. And going! While it doesn't seem to have a plot, surviving daily life seems to be the main goal. The characters know they're trapped in the abomination and try to fix the chaos and insanity that goes on every chapter. Eventually they all give up and decide to just try to live life the best they can by going out and doing things before The Story ultimately ends. There are many deep secrets hidden within The Story where things often "connect" with one another, often unintentionally. The whole thing might seem like a mess but trust me, there's a deeper meaning beyond the insanity.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Story is about a group of teenagers who all live together under the same roof and have adventures. Little do they know they're trapped in a work of fiction where insanity and chaos are a daily thing! As the Seasons progress, the characters (mainly Nathan) become aware of this and try to fix it. Even the almighty Author has no say in the chaos and is forced to watch his novel get turned into nonsense! But the real question is... what is the source of all the nonsense? And also... why? These questions and more are answered as time goes on.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


As for backstory: during my time in high school I wrote this massive novel known as The Story. I wrote it for 5 years (first season was written in 8th grade) and it's like the most amazing thing ever... mostly because it's SO LONG. If you're wondering what it's about and all that, DON'T, because it's like impossible to explain. It's basically like a slice-of-life anime if you could even go so far to call it that. I like to think of it as being similar to Family Guy where something new goes on every chapter and no matter how bad it gets, things always go back to the way they were before the next chapter starts. It's also a high-school journal of sorts as I would often write about things I heard in the hallway and would usually mention things like songs or TV shows that were popular at the time. 

The Story centers around this group of people who all live together in the same house (mostly because I could never seem to handle people living next door and would always forget about them unless they were all under the same roof) and have adventures. None of them are related to one another and we never find out why they all live together. It seems like each time a character is introduced they just automatically "move in" and there's another bedroom upstairs. Each chapter has us dealing with all kinds of things as we progress through the Seasons. The great thing about The Story is that so long as you know the characters, you can start from whichever Season/chapter you want! Trust me, you wouldn't be missing anything.

This is a completely random story that is meant to make next to no sense. Keep that in mind while listening!

This is a story I wrote in high school. ONLY in high school, for that matter! It's about a group of people who live together for some unknown reason and have adventures! Keep in mind my writing style evolves with each Season.

This is a story where so long as you know the characters, you can start from whichever chapter/Season you want!

_*Please note that this story features a lot of lines from movies and TV. This was not intended to be plagiarism in any way, but rather references that make you say, "oh, he saw that too!". Please do not start screaming about how I threw in a line from a movie. Thanks.*_

I split each year of writing into a "Season", much like a TV show. Each Season would start around August when a new school year began and end in June when we went on summer break. There are five Seasons- one for each year of school (including 8th grade). Both the characters and my writing style evolve each Season, which is always fun to see. A unique thing about this story is it was _only written at school_. I never wrote at home or anything, it was merely something to keep me occupied when I had nothing better to do. As such, The Story only takes place Monday-Friday, excluding holidays and breaks. If we weren't at school, I didn't write. Some chapters center around these breaks, such as _Monday-Tuesday_ from Season 4, where we were off Monday and started the week on a Tuesday so the Tuesday felt like a Monday, and _The Thursday V-Day of Princess Sarah_ from the same Season, where we're off Friday so the PSC happens on Thursday. None of the chapters ever occur on a Saturday or Sunday. In fact, it's kind of like a reality show or something where everyone knows it's a story and blah blah blah. It's mentioned that during weekends or breaks the characters have "time off" where they live their own lives and "don't have to be in The Story". Y'know, like actors. It's quite interesting, really. Often times I'll mention the date and then with some math you could even find out the exact day each chapter was written and find out what we had off and why. Ahhh I'm a genus.

This was originally meant to be a children's story (which lasted until maybe Season 2), so I refrain from using any foul language. Thankfully, I managed to finish The Story without slipping up.




			
				Season 5 said:
			
		

> "What?! You were supposed to kick his as- REAR END."



Of course, many things and phrases are heavily implied. But, y'know, what isn't nowadays?

People in this story die. A lot. Don't worry though, it's in no way gruesome, it's entirely comedic. Someone will keel over and die from something, then reappear in the corner of the room three seconds later. Such is life. Such is entertainment. Such is The Story.

For more information on my novel, click here. It has everything you need to know from the characters down to what it's all about.


*KEY:*​Chapter Name = This chapter is available! Click on the name to listen to it!
Chapter Name = This chapter has been recorded and is awaiting upload. I usually don't leave it like this though.
Chapter Name = This chapter isn't available yet!
Chapter Name = This chapter will not be added for various reasons. Check Notes at the bottom of the Season for info.
*Chapter Name* = This chapter will not be added until all other chapters in The Story have been added! Excludes those crossed out.​

*Some Notes:*
_-Chapters might not be uploaded in order
-Chapters are often recorded in order starting from wherever I feel like
-Chapters can be anywhere from 2 minutes in length to 30
-The final two chapters of Season 5 will not be uploaded until all the other chapters are added
-I usually record chapters in reverse-Season order, meaning Season 5 first, then Season 4, ect.
-Season 1 will most likely be recorded last
-You'll notice the same "bits" tend to happen each Season
-I get lazy during some parts... and you can tell
-The Story is written in various notebooks, so I will "introduce" a new notebook in certain chapters
-In the audiobooks, I tend to stray from what's written and often add stuff as I go
-Foul language is used in the audiobooks where applicable _



More details will be added once the link to a chapter is added (or upon request )



*If you're interested in drawing the characters at all, CLICK HERE!*



Thanks so much for checking this out! I hope you enjoy! ​


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

*Season 1
(0/9)​*
Season 1 is a weird Season. This is where everything began, although it originally had a plot and was meant to be something entirely different. It started off as the 22nd short story I had written, entitled "Villains of the World, Unite!" and it would feature all the bad guys from previous installments coming back for revenge. Eventually the whole thing spun waaaaaaay off track and became The Story. The great thing about Season 1 is that it's entirely original and doesn't feature the same bits I often repeat through the Seasons... mostly because those bits start here!
Also, the chapters are severely messed up and resemble more of a novel-style layout. Some chapters are 40+ pages and would be way better off split into more specific chapters. As such, Season 1 is recorded by notebook rather than chapter.
Because of how long it takes to read a full notebook, this Season will probably be recorded last.

Because Season 1 is basically one big adventure start to finish, you don't have to listen to it before you can listen to the others! Nothing is explained in Season 1 that you won't find in every other Season.


*Status: Not in Progress*​



Spoiler:  



----------------------------------
Notebook 1 - The Beginning
----------------------------------
Notebook 2 - Finding the Truth
----------------------------------
Notebook 3 - Secrets Revealed
----------------------------------
Notebook 4 - The Quests Begin
----------------------------------
Notebook 5 - Rainbow Goods
----------------------------------
Notebook 6 - The Ice Path
----------------------------------
Notebook 7 - Mirror City
----------------------------------
Notebook 8 - Attempt at Escape
----------------------------------
Notebook 9 - To Be Continued?
----------------------------------


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

*Season 2
(99/101)*​

Opening Theme - Scenario

Season 2 was the Season where everything started happening. Zack started hacking, we learned all about Amber, and many new characters were introduced (although most didn't stay). This Season was also very much original (aside from numerous references) and serves as the "official Season" of The Story. It's the epitome of what The Story is all about.
It isn't until after Chapter 46 that everything starts becoming the slice-of-life thing The Story truly is.
Nearly all of the "bits" (i.e. "Would you like to eat some screws, perhaps?", ect.) that reoccur throughout the later Seasons originated from this Season.
Season 2 eventually starts featuring "Friday Marathons" that consist of some random thing but over the span of waaaaay more pages. Mega adventures are usually held during these!
Season 2 features loads of references that were often copied word-for-word because y'know I never thought this would actually go anywhere. There will be major edits in the audiobook version.
This is a really bad Season for poor Amber.

It all starts with some random stuff, then we go on some "quest for food", we get stuck on an island, nothing happens and we "live normal life", throw some references in here and there, we go through a forest, Rex goes missing, we set out to find him, we go here and there, then eventually it all stops and slice-of-life stuff begins. I swear I hate everything before Chapter 46.

*Warning: This Season is pure randomness and often makes next to no sense.*
All the Seasons are like that but like... this one is the worst.

Main focuses: Adventure (first half), randomness, Amber, Zack, Zack's hacking, Zack attacking people


*Status: Complete!*​



Spoiler:  



----------------------------------
Chapter 1 - Back in Action
Season 2 of The Story begins as the gang gets back together once more.
----------------------------------
Chapter 2 - Pillbig Stomping
----------------------------------
Chapter 3 - The Secret of Fleemee
----------------------------------
Chapter 4 - Stalker Zack
Zack follows FlamDawg around to figure out how to attack him. Elsewhere, Nathan joins a Little League baseball team.
----------------------------------
Chapter 5 - Here Comes JT!
Amber brings in a wolf with a speech problem and he gets on Nathan's nerves.
----------------------------------
Chapter 6 - Teh Vote Off!
A vote is held to eliminate the most hated character in The Story.
----------------------------------
Chapter 7 - Amber's Birthday
Amber's birthday rolls around and she expects everyone to give her presents.
----------------------------------
Chapter 8 - Casino Nights
The last of the first notebook is used up, so randomness ensues.
----------------------------------
Chapter 9 - The Quest for Food
After discovering the empty fridge, everyone sets off for the Valley of Food.
----------------------------------
Chapter 10 - We Meet Cat
An odd dog named Cat appears and joins the team.
----------------------------------
Chapter 11 - News Fevah!
The _News for Yous_ show is introduced, bringing you news from around the universe.
----------------------------------
Chapter 12 - Daybreak Hill
Everyone races up Daybreak Hill in hopes of being number one.
----------------------------------
Chapter 13 - The Great Island Adventure
The gang participates in various sporting events modeled after Wii Sports Resort.
----------------------------------
Chapter 14 - Amber Gets Fired (She Had a Job?!)
Amber gets fired from her job as a waitress (that nobody knew she had) and has a major meltdown.
----------------------------------
Chapter 15 - Amber's Vision
Amber has an odd vision that impacts her way of life.
----------------------------------
Chapter 16 -Zack's Hacks
The _Sideshow_ show, _Zack's Hacks_, is introduced and has a marathon. This show features Zack hacking to his heart's content.
----------------------------------
Chapter 17 - JT and the Masks
JT hasn't slept and is horribly disgusting; Amber gets some stress-eliminating masks.
----------------------------------
Chapter 18 - Amber's Gardening Dilemma
Amber attempts to garden for the day while Nathan and FlamDawg have a Bang battle. Later, Zack enrages Amber and a fight ensues and Cat finds Amber's diary.
----------------------------------
Chapter 19 - The Ocean Argument
Amber dyes her hair and wants everyone to notice. Later, Cat and Rex talk about getting married and Nathan calls Amber a walrus while trying to talk them out of it.
----------------------------------
Chapter 20 - Amber's Glitter Quest
Amber sets out to recover her stolen lipgloss.
----------------------------------
Chapter 21 - The Moonview Forest Adventure
After Rex goes missing, everyone sets out to find him.
----------------------------------
Chapter 22 - TreeWay Bar
While exploring the forest, Nathan stumbles across a small bar and everyone stops to rest.
----------------------------------
Chapter 23 - Anime Castle
The gang discover a large castle where everything inside is anime. An adventure inside soon ensues.
----------------------------------
Chapter 24 - New Body
Zack dies (for good this time) but instead of vanishing forever, he takes over RedEye's body.
----------------------------------
Chapter 25 - Zack Attack!
Zack attacks everyone yet again.
----------------------------------
Chapter 26 - Zatch
Zack's cousin appears and acts as his intern, helping with the hacks.
----------------------------------
Chapter 27 - Zack's Hacks Marathon #2 - Teaching Zatch
Zack teaches Zatch how to hack like he does.
----------------------------------
Chapter 28 - New Attack Planz
Zack plans his next attack.
----------------------------------
Chapter 29 - King Anime Bang
While adventuring through the Hall of Doors, the gang stumbles across the king of the castle. Big team battle? No no no, Zack fights him alone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 30 - MapleWay
After defeating King Anime Bang, the gang stumbles across a store. Of course, they have to go inside.
----------------------------------
Chapter 31 - Destro Sighting!
FlamDawg spots Mr. Destro while shopping so action must be taken. Elsewhere, Zack and Zatch are off making new deadly products.
----------------------------------
Chapter 32 - FlamDawg=Zack?
An error occurred with this chapter involving missing pages. It was separated into two parts and therefore must be re-recorded.
----------------------------------
Chapter 33 - Dawg of Fire Restored
Nathan finds FlamDawg back at home and suspects him of helping Zack renovate his room.
----------------------------------
Chapter 34 - The Deeep Sleeep
Yet another Zack attack occurs in the chapter's intro. Later, Zack barricades both himself and Zatch in the hack isle to make new Zinventions, and everyone else is hit with a dose of sleepiness.
----------------------------------
Chapter 35 - A Cousin is Not a Friend
Zatch turns on Zack and locks him in a cage. Elsewhere, the gang discuss secrets.
----------------------------------
Chapter 36 - The Glitch Show
Thanks to Zack's hacking, an odd glitched The Sideshow show is created and FlamDawg is the first to discover it. Later, everyone else gets sucked inside the glitch after a tea party goes awry.
----------------------------------
Chapter 37 - Zack's Hacks Marathon #5 - Zack's Revenge
Zack renews his hacks and gets revenge on Zatch for attacking him by challenging him to a battle.
----------------------------------
Chapter 38 - Halloween Chaos
FlamDawg and Zack go trick-or-treating and Zack hacks everything along the way, causing problems for FlamDawg. Elsewhere, Nathan, Cat, and BlueEye head onto Zack's patio to destroy the Zack Respawners once and for all.
----------------------------------
Chapter 39 - Zack Steps it Up
Zacks adds some extra oomph to his next attack.
----------------------------------
Chapter 40 - Aura of the Beast
Nathan discovers that Zack has an odd aura.
----------------------------------
Chapter 41 - Gone Too Far
FlamDawg and Amber have a stand-off on the carpet; Amber wants to go on a tropical-island adventure. Later, Zack insults Amber and a Minutes Lat occurs.
----------------------------------
Chapter 42 - Zack's Hacks Marathon #6 - We Are Imprisoned
Zack locks everyone up in a cage and threatens to destroy them with a stick of dynamite. A musical number then begins.
----------------------------------
Chapter 43 - Zack's Super Mini Birthday Special
Nathan tries to convince Zack not to hack on his birthday. Later, Zack goes off on an adventure to destroy Bob.
----------------------------------
Chapter 44 - Back to the Magical Glitch Show
Flashbacks occur in the intro. Later, Zack and Amber have an intense fight.
----------------------------------
Chapter 45 - Zack's Mega-Movie Hack Fest
Zack gets locked in Amber's closet and must get out; Robot Dog is held hostage in Amber's room; Zack attacks everyone with his UFO.
----------------------------------
Chapter 46 - The Diary Chase
Zack steals Amber's diary and a massive chase scene throughout the house begins.
----------------------------------
Chapter 47 - A Trapped Amber
Amber gets tricked into being captured by Zack. Then ANOTHER musical occurs.
----------------------------------
Chapter 48 - Zack's Hack Team
Zack decides he needs a team to help him with hacks, so he holds auditions. Later, a new machine is used to kill FlamDawg.
----------------------------------
Chapter 49 - Changes with the README
The source of The Story's coding, the README file, is tampered with by Zack and creates some devastating changes within The Story. These include: Amber becoming a giant fat man, Nathan dying more than usual, and Zack not always being able to hack.
----------------------------------
Chapter 50 - I Luv Coffee
The cold air prompts a trip to the new coffee room. Later, Amber demands coffee and Zack-destroying plans are discussed.
----------------------------------
Chapter 51 - Snowball Brawl
Everyone heads outside to have a snowball fight. Meanwhile, banned from participating because of a certain incident that happened last time, Amber plays in the snow alone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 52 - Tutoring with a Side of Zack Attack
Amber decides to homeschool Cat, JT, and FlamDawg. Later, Zack uses his hacks to ruin yet another Viewer Fun.
----------------------------------
Chapter 53 - Christmas Craziness
----------------------------------
Chapter 54 - 2011
A new year begins and a futuristic Little Bang appears. Later, everyone escapes from the dungeon.
----------------------------------
Chapter 55 - Justin Case You Need Acid
Zack's latest attack features a disguise and lots and lots of acid.
----------------------------------
Chapter 56 - Flashbacks
Various flashbacks occur after Zack dies, most of them involving Amber.
----------------------------------
Chapter 57 - The Meeting
A special meeting is held to discuss dinner plans. Later, Zack sneaks into the kitchen to blow everyone up.
----------------------------------
Chapter 58 - Zack the Hack Chef
Zack makes a BaseBomb while Pillbug adventures through the kitchen. Later, Zack bakes some bread.
----------------------------------
Chapter 59 - Baked Amber would like to Battle!
Zack bakes Amber to a crisp and she attacks him when he opens the stove. What follows is a Paper Mario: TTYD-style battle featuring Zack, Amber, and Vanilla.
----------------------------------
Chapter 60 - Ambah Powah
Amber gets her own show on The Sideshow. Later, everything is calm until Zack bursts in.
----------------------------------
Chapter 61 - Pillbug the Hacker
Zack is removed from The Story so Pillbug takes over his role as hacker. Later, Pillbigs challenge Nathan & Amber to a stage battle.
----------------------------------
Chapter 62 - The New People Master Quest!
Nathan and Amber head to the mall in hopes of meeting new people. Later, Pillbug executes a hack attack on everyone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 63 - Be My Valentine Special?
Amber wants to know why Nathan hates Valentine's Day; a lovey dovey Viewer Fun is held.
----------------------------------
Chapter 64 - Amber's Problems
Amber seems to have many problems, as exhibited in this chapter.
----------------------------------
Chapter 65 - The Pie Quest
After a pie craving hits, the gang heads to the pie store, only to find it mysteriously closed. While searching the inside, FlamDawg gets trapped in the wall.
----------------------------------
Chapter 66 - Zack is Back?!
Amber accidentally brings Zack back into The Story.
----------------------------------
Chapter 67 - What is This I Don't Even?!
Nathan peeps on Amber; the gang finds out about a tournament Zack is holding; BlueEye's previous birthday is discussed.
----------------------------------
Chapter 68 - Amber's Insanity
Amber goes wild in the padded "fun room" then breaks free and runs loose through the street.
----------------------------------
Chapter 69 - A Story... About Pie
Amber makes Nathan some pie. Except... it's not pie. Later, Nathan and FlamDawg spy on Bob and a Viewer Fun introducing new Little Bangs is held.
----------------------------------
Chapter 70 - Amber Messes Up
Amber is caught wielding a grenade launcher and is dealt with appropriately.
----------------------------------
Chapter 71 - Blonde in a China Shop
Nathan goes for a bike ride and encounters a Bike Bang; Amber browses a China shop.
----------------------------------
Chapter 72 - Amber's Bus Adventure
Amber takes a trip on the bus and has quite the adventure along the way.
----------------------------------
Chapter 73 - Story Acting School
A special acting school is held to teach the readers the ways of The Story.
----------------------------------
Chapter 74 - Teach You What I Know
Nathan checks up on everyone in the house. Later, Nathan and Amber get into an argument.
----------------------------------
Chapter 75 - Dealing with Zack
FlamDawg receives a videotape during a Viewer Fun; the story of Zack's vehicles is told. Later, a "shocking" show is held.
----------------------------------
Chapter 76 - Golftastic
Amber spends her day golfing. Later, Zack has some important info for the press.
----------------------------------
Chapter 77 - Just a Normal Day
FlamDawg fails an online quiz; Nathan plays with fuzzy bunnies; Amber decides she wants to start driving.
----------------------------------
Chapter 78 - The Pie-Store Limo Adventure
Zack goes to Djibouti to get his bulldozer back; a trip to the pie store warrants death and destruction; Zack drives a limo then abandons it, leaving it all up to FlamDawg to get everyone home.
----------------------------------
Chapter 79 - Amber's New Du
Amber heads to the hair salon to get her hair did. Meanwhile, Zack attacks Cat, BlueEye, and JT.
----------------------------------
Chapter 80 - Just Another Friday Marathon
Cat and Amber watch anime; a wood-cutting party is held; Amber attacks Zack and TJ with The Prism.
----------------------------------
Chapter 81 - Get Ready, Girl!
A quest to the ATM; FlamDawg is shipped to China; Amber gets ready for something important.
----------------------------------
Chapter 82 - The Amber Smash Bash
A chapter featuring Amber getting attacked by Zack.
----------------------------------
Chapter 83 - Conflictions
FlamDawg wants Skittlez; Cat picks up Amber's language; BlueEye is caught hacking; JT won't leave Nathan alone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 84 - Zack's Ashy Clash
Zack blows up everyone but then has some difficulty disposing of their ashes.
----------------------------------
Chapter 85 - Amber's Secret
Zack steals a robot assassin from a government lab and it attacks Amber, forcing her to reveal a deep secret.
----------------------------------
Chapter 86 - The Scaring Game
Nathan and Amber play scaring pranks on each other, but it soon gets out of hand.
----------------------------------
Chapter 87 - A Fruity Attack
Zack attacks everyone with various fruits.
----------------------------------
Chapter 88 - The Wish
Amber makes a wish on a glowing rock which causes bizarre things to happen.
----------------------------------
Chapter 89 - Stage-Singing Songs
----------------------------------
Chapter 90 - Random Talking Time
Unicorn story time; walls hate Amber; death discussion at the kitchen table; Amber attempts to stay on her diet.
----------------------------------
Chapter 91 - Paper Nathan: The Dino Quest (Part 1)
Part 1 of 4. The quest begins with Zack bringing in a deadly dinosaur.
----------------------------------
Chapter 92 - The Mall and the Potty
Amber heads to the mall to buy some shoes. Later, Zack takes over Amber's lavoritory.
----------------------------------
Chapter 93 - Tape of Doom
While hosting a Viewer Mail, FlamDawg receives an odd videotape that contains a big secret.
----------------------------------
Chapter 94 - Happy Caffeine Wednesday
A trip to the coffee room prompts a hyper and caffeinated Amber.
----------------------------------
Chapter 95 - Paper Nathan: The Dino Quest (Part 2)
Part 2 of 4. Hackosaurus attacks the gang.
----------------------------------
Chapter 96 - Feud of Forgiving
Nathan and Amber have an intense feud; Amber is thought to have poo brain.
----------------------------------
Chapter 97 - Lottery Daze
Amber heads to the store to buy a lottery ticket.
----------------------------------
Chapter 98 - Jackpot Theft
Bob is borderline senile; Zack steals Amber's lottery money with his pants.
----------------------------------
Chapter 99 - Paper Nathan: The Dino Quest (Part 3)
Part 3 of 4. Zack and Ivy discuss how Nathan & Co. are progressing. Later, the gang compete in a classic Mario-style level.
----------------------------------
Chapter 100 - Nathan's Birthday Special
Nathan's birthday arrives and he finally gets his revenge on all the characters.
----------------------------------
Chapter 101 - Nathan's "Sweet" Job
Nathan gets a job at a candy store despite his candy obsession.
----------------------------------
Chapter 102 - Paper Nathan: The Dino Quest (Part 4)
Conclusion. The next part of the adventure takes place in a frozen tundra.
----------------------------------
Chapter 103 - The End's Ending
Season 2 comes to a close and everything ends.
----------------------------------
Chapter 104 - Bloopers of Season 2 (Season 2's Final Chapter)
Various "bloopers" from Season 2 are shown to wrap up the second year of The Story.
----------------------------------





*Notes:*
_-Chapter 2 and Chapter 3 will not be added because they are simply word-for-word copies of a YouTube video I saw, only with characters from The Story added in.
-Chapter 89 will not be added because the chapter itself is pointless (I mean really pointless). It features Nathan asking where everyone is and then Meanwhile-ing to random MMD stages with song bits.
_


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

*Season 3
(37/109)​**​*

Opening Theme: Chu-Bura - Kelun

Season 3 is where everything gets into full swing! We start having daily adventures and things get pretty heated.
The Friday Marathons from Season 2 are eventually replaced by the Princess Sarah Chapters (PSCs), which feature Sarah as a beautiful princess ruling over her kingdom. Until then, various "Star Chapters" are held on Fridays and they completely change the course of the story; from genderbends to complete psychobabble. The PSCs are the only Star Chapter that took off.
This is The Story's longest Season!
Season 3 doesn't have a Chapter 11, mainly because I forgot it when writing down the chapters. A conspiracy soon blossomed stating that Chapter 11 revealed literally everything about Zack Hakton, so Zack destroyed it.

Main focuses: Sarah, Princess Sarah, death & destruction


*Status: In Progress!*​




Spoiler:  



----------------------------------
Chapter 1 - It Starts... Again
Season 3 opens with Nathan re-introducing the characters.
----------------------------------
Chapter 2 - Amber's Breakdown
Amber finally can't take it anymore, so she has a breakdown and starts going off on everyone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 3 - FlamDawg's Epic Play
FlamDawg decides to direct a play, forcing everyone to participate.
----------------------------------
Chapter 4 - A Play in the Making
Nathan tells the story of how the whole idea of a play got started.
----------------------------------
Chapter 5 - A Doctor's Broom: Act I
A Doctor's Broom: Act I - Dr. Zack begins to operate on the comatose patient; Sarah reads horoscopes.
----------------------------------
Chapter 6 - A Doctor's Broom: Act II
The play continues; Zack reminds everyone of his WTFBOOM power.
----------------------------------
Chapter 7 - Zack's Super WTFBOOM
Zack reveals his WTFBOOM power and blows up the entire play.
----------------------------------
Chapter 8 - The End of Act II
Act II concludes with an adventure through the forest.
----------------------------------
Chapter 9 - It's Zack's Time!
Zack takes over the narration for the day. What follows is a massive wave of Zack attacks.
----------------------------------
Chapter 10 - Creative Dialogue
The Story enacts Creative Dialogue which makes Nathan and Amber talk without end.
----------------------------------
Chapter 11 - ???
There's nothing listed... there doesn't seem to be a Chapter 11...
----------------------------------
Chapter 12 - Zack's Posing Problems
The gang gets fed up with Zack's SEXY poses.
----------------------------------
Chapter 13 - One Bizarre Chapter
A trip to The Book in a parallel dimension finds Natalie, Ambo, Zackie, and FlamKat heading to the bowling alley.
----------------------------------
Chapter 14 - Nasty Amber Morning
Amber is really gross in the morning and it's something everyone has to deal with.
----------------------------------
Chapter 15 - Sarah the Tazer Lady
Sarah takes over the roll of Tazer Lady but the powah of such a role makes her go insane.
----------------------------------
Chapter 16 - One Bizarre Chapter (Continued)
After getting kicked out of the bowling alley, Dennis attempts to destroy everyone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 17 - Weird Weather
A raging storm forces everyone to stay inside, but then the lights go out. Later, Nathan battles some ghostly fog.
----------------------------------
Chapter 18 - Outside Adventure
The gang heads outside for some fun in the front yard.
----------------------------------
Chapter 19 - The Random Chapter
Zack reveals his true self; Nathan explores a cave; Zack is confronted; nobody can touch Zack.
----------------------------------
Chapter 20 - Weather Cast Chaos
Dennis snoops though everyone's stuff; News For Yous is held, and it features a report on Costa Rica.
----------------------------------
Chapter 21 - The Random Chapter (Continued)
A problem with the entry sequence; Zack and Zoey get pulled over; Dennis is confronted about the Trashy Man;
----------------------------------
Chapter 22 - Amber Goes to the Dentist
Amber heads to the dentist for a checkup; Nathan deals with insanity at home.
----------------------------------
Chapter 23 - The Random Meeting
While prepping for Halloween, Nathan calls a meeting to discuss important matters.
----------------------------------
Chapter 24 - Team Zacker Appears
While Amber waits for the dentist, Team Zacker bursts in and attempts to steal her Bangs.
----------------------------------
Chapter 25 - Sarah's Time Has Come
Sarah demands guns; Zack is shanked; it's up to Nathan to choose carpet colors; Sarah deals with Zack the hard way.
----------------------------------
Chapter 26 - The Random Loan
Nathan spends all his money on videos at the video store and enlists Sarah's help to get him some money.
----------------------------------
Chapter 27 - OBJECTION!

----------------------------------
Chapter 28 - The Best Juice for You is the Ruined Juice
----------------------------------
Chapter 29 - More Random Funtime

----------------------------------
Chapter 30 - The Sarathon
Sarah has a mega marathon and sets off to do everything she has ever wanted to do. Later, chaos ensues in the Viewer Fun studio.
----------------------------------
Chapter 31 - The Frozen Sands of Halloween

----------------------------------
Chapter 32 - Darkness of Hallow's Day
Zack unplugs a cord and all the lights go out, leaving everyone in the dark.
----------------------------------
Chapter 33 - The Last-Resort Method

----------------------------------
Chapter 34 - Sarah's Evil Plan

----------------------------------
Chapter 35 - Caffeinated Midnight

----------------------------------
Chapter 36 - A Squishy Forest Adventure!

----------------------------------
Chapter 37 - Girl's Day Out

----------------------------------
Chapter 38 - The Final Chapter

----------------------------------
Chapter 39 - Cheese Sandwiches
Zack becomes furious with FlamDawg after remembering an incident that happened several years ago.
----------------------------------
Chapter 40 - A Frozen Vacation
----------------------------------
Chapter 41 - Sarah Works Her Death Magic
----------------------------------
Chapter 42 - The Slumber Party
----------------------------------
Chapter 43 - Wrath of Woman
----------------------------------
Chapter 44 - The Senseless Chapter
Nothing seems to make sense and all logic is defied in this crazy chapter.
----------------------------------
Chapter 45 - Attack of the Random
Randomness floweth forth in this zany chapter.
----------------------------------
Chapter 46 - Nostalgic Christmas Chaos
----------------------------------
Chapter 47 - New Year, Same Insanity
----------------------------------
Chapter 48 - Some Random Secret Story
----------------------------------
Chapter 49 - Situations
----------------------------------
Chapter 50 - Sarah the German Ninja Princess
----------------------------------
Chapter 51 - The Sarah Show
----------------------------------
Chapter 52 - The Chapter of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 53 - More of Sarah's Lessons
----------------------------------
Chapter 54 - Nostalgic Teachings
----------------------------------
Chapter 55 - The Revenge of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 56 - Random News Time
----------------------------------
Chapter 57 - Sarah's Defeat
----------------------------------
Chapter 58 - Wedding Pains
----------------------------------
Chapter 59 - The ??? of Princess Sarah (Gotta clarify this one)
----------------------------------
Chapter 60 - A Season 3 Valentine's Day
----------------------------------
Chapter 61 - The Epic Chase of Season 3
----------------------------------
Chapter 62 - The Conference of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 63 - No Chocolate for Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 64 - Death and Noodling
Zack kills Nathan again; FlamDawg is the latest Zack's Hacks victim; Sarah discovers the powah of noodling.
----------------------------------
Chapter 65 - The Princess-Training Master Plan
Nathan trains Sarah to be even more awesome for the upcoming Princess Sarah chapter.
----------------------------------
Chapter 66 - The Trimesterial End of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah is good at talking; opening pudding becomes a challenge; Zoey wants pie abolished; Zack dons a dress, which is not received well by the princess.
----------------------------------
Chapter 67 - Last Chunk Start!
Sarah goes through various fashion changes. Later, Zack requires medical help after being beaten up by Sarah.
----------------------------------
Chapter 68 - The Return of Dennis Sparks
----------------------------------
Chapter 69 - The Secret of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 70 - The Backstage Age Special
The cast of The Story takes the readers backstage to show them how they get everything in The Story to work.
----------------------------------
Chapter 71 - Who Else But Dennis?
----------------------------------
Chapter 72 - Creepy Toast
----------------------------------
Chapter 73 - The Baking of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 74 - Fighter Starter
----------------------------------
Chapter 75 - Back From Prison
----------------------------------
Chapter 76 - Dennis Power!
----------------------------------
Chapter 77 - The Battle of the Sleeping FlamDawg
Nathan and Amber "battle" FlamDawg while he's sleeping in order to get Sarah's bracelet back.
----------------------------------
Chapter 78 - The Battle of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 79 - Fleeing Fleemee
----------------------------------
Chapter 80 - Temporary Blindness
After being hit by one of Zack's SEXY poses, Nathan becomes blind. Zack then sets off to cure him of his ailment.
----------------------------------
Chapter 81 - The Millipedes of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 82 - The Bass Mace Chase Race
----------------------------------
Chapter 83 - The Paradox of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 84 - Gotta Pee
Nathan attempts to find a bathroom he can use, but people and chaos keep getting in the way.
----------------------------------
Chapter 85 - German Return
----------------------------------
Chapter 86 - The Dangerous Argument
----------------------------------
Chapter 87 - The Party of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 88 - The Wrath of Zoey Hakton
----------------------------------
Chapter 89 - Wedding Pains: The Sequel
----------------------------------
Chapter 90 - Random Secret Lessons
----------------------------------
Chapter 91- The Plot of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 92 - Hacking Prankster
----------------------------------
Chapter 93 - The Day of Death
----------------------------------
Chapter 94 - Serenity Death Time with Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 95 - The Insanity of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 96 - Crazy Monday
----------------------------------
Chapter 97 - Sarah Kills Dennis
----------------------------------
Chapter 98 - Deathly Viral Video
Sarah attempts to shoot a viral video for YouTube of her killing Zack, but Zack soon turns the whole thing around.
----------------------------------
Chapter 99 - Convention Quest
Nathan & Sarah set out to a convention for people of their caliber. But then Sarah recommends a shortcut.
----------------------------------
Chapter 100 - Princess Sarah's Rainbow Run
----------------------------------
Chapter 101 - Sarah's Illegal Party
----------------------------------
Chapter 102 - Starbolt Destruction
----------------------------------
Chapter 103 - The Bomb of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 104 - The Final Monday of Random Insanity
----------------------------------
Chapter 105 - Nail Tales
----------------------------------
Chapter 106 - One Explosive Wednesday
----------------------------------
Chapter 107 - Weaponmallows
----------------------------------
Chapter 108 - The Final Chapter of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 109 - The End's Ending (Season 3)
----------------------------------
Chapter 110 - Bloopers of Season 3 (Season 3's Final Chapter)
----------------------------------


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

*Season 4
(22/100)​*​

Now that it's Season 4, you're used to The Story's antics and are ready for more!
This Season is all about adventures and having fun.
A PSC is held every Friday from here on out... until they break.
I grew tired of writing towards the end and took a break. This forced me to grind hardcore to hit 100 chapters by the end of the year. Chapters 88-97 are all only 1-2 pages in length because of this.
Chapter 94 was actually mentioned waaaay back in Season 2. I made a note of it and eventually caught up with it, making it a real chapter! Aren't I awesome?

Main focus: Slice-of-Life


*Status: On Standby*​




Spoiler:  



----------------------------------
Chapter 1 - Here We Go Again
Season 4 opens with everyone returning home from summer vacation.
----------------------------------
Chapter 2 - The Return of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 3 - Girl Fight
----------------------------------
Chapter 4 - FlamDawg's Birthday
----------------------------------
Chapter 5 - The Birthday Bash of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 6 - Pythagorean Triple
----------------------------------
Chapter 7 - Ringmasters
----------------------------------
Chapter 8 - Quaznie Kokador
----------------------------------
Chapter 9 - The Love of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 10 - Fun at the Everything Store
----------------------------------
Chapter 11 - Crazy Pizza Time
----------------------------------
Chapter 12 - Cleavage Cannon
----------------------------------
Chapter 13 - The Chapter of Princess Zara
----------------------------------
Chapter 14 - Attack of the Police
The police burst in and arrest Amber, Dennis, and Sarah for their various inappropriate crimes.
----------------------------------
Chapter 15 - Amber Bakes a Cake
----------------------------------
Chapter 16 - The Dragon of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 17 - Lipgloss Loss
----------------------------------
Chapter 18 - Fancier Feast
----------------------------------
Chapter 19 - Another: Nasty Amber Morning
----------------------------------
Chapter 20 - The Perfume of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 21 - I am Zack Hakton!
Everyone seems to impersonate Zack while he tries to attack Nathan and Sarah.
----------------------------------
Chapter 22 - The Depply Wedding of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 23 - Cookie Cooking
----------------------------------
Chapter 24 - Vicious Vibrations
----------------------------------
Chapter 25 - The Flaming Cauldron of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 26 - This is Me
----------------------------------
Chapter 27 - The Whatever of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 28 - The Return of Fruity Zack
----------------------------------
Chapter 29 - The Rescue Mission of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 30 - Halloweeny Halloween
----------------------------------
Chapter 31 - The Murder Mystery of Princess Sarah
Bob is found dead in the royal fridge, and everyone is a suspect to his murder. Part 1 of 2.
----------------------------------
Chapter 32 - Driving in the "Special" Lane
FlamDawg heads off to take his driver's test. Elsewhere, Sarah and Zack go to the store after eating "special" brownies. 
----------------------------------
Chapter 33 - Rock You Like a Zurricane
Zack creates a Zurricane which terrorizes all of GreenGrove, forcing everyone to wait out the storm.
----------------------------------
Chapter 34 - The Court Case of Princess Sarah
Conclusion. Princess Sarah interrogates the whole castle to find out who murdered Bob.
----------------------------------
Chapter 35 - Thankful for Thanksgiving
Everyone gets ready for Thanksgiving as chaos ensues.
----------------------------------
Chapter 36 - Sindr Storm
The new character Sindr is introduced and she causes lots of problems for everyone.
----------------------------------
Chapter 37 - The Hakton Story of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah tells the story of why Zack is NEVER allowed to have Lemon Pledge. Elsewhere, Zack is locked in a mystical tower.
----------------------------------
Chapter 38 - Zack's Bad Day
Zack stubs his toe and releases his wrath; Nathan and Sarah are too poor to fix up the house.
----------------------------------
Chapter 39 - World of Pie
Zack turns the whole world into pie, throwing everything into chaos.
----------------------------------
Chapter 40 - The Rainbow Conquest of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah discusses important info with Sindr. Later, RAINBOWMAN returns and acts straight for his mother's sake.
----------------------------------
Chapter 41 - Four Little Words
After being insulted the night before, Sarah releases her German wrath. Elsewhere, Nathan can't stop running into Sindr & Dennis at the wrong times.
----------------------------------
Chapter 42 - Pie Extinction
After Zack steals all the pie in the world, it ceases to exist. This fact greatly devastates Nathan, so Sarah sets out to recover the stolen pie.
----------------------------------
Chapter 43 - The Fiery Wrath of Princess Sarah
Zack sets the castle on fire and must be punished by Nathan; FlamDawg's mother returns for her monthly visit.
----------------------------------
Chapter 44 - Merry Zhristmas
Zack decides to ring in the holiday by hacking everything and everyone in sight.
----------------------------------
Chapter 45 - Jingle Bombs
Sarah has a plan to kill Zack with a bomb. But that isn't the only thing exploding in this chapter!
----------------------------------
Chapter 46 - Hacky Christmas
----------------------------------
Chapter 47 - Angels of Dynasty
----------------------------------
Chapter 48 - The Christmas of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 49 - The Story: 2013
----------------------------------
Chapter 50 - Chocolate Skydiving
----------------------------------
Chapter 51 - Easel Leg
A leg of Zoey's easel goes missing, so she tries to find out who took it.
----------------------------------
Chapter 52 - The New Year's Speech of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah must give an important speech to the rulers of several countries. After multiple advises against it, she decides to cheat, which does not work in her favor.
----------------------------------
Chapter 53 - Lazar Outlet
While shopping at the mall, FlamDawg, Amber, and Zack stumble across a laser shop.
----------------------------------
Chapter 54 - Livin' a Lie
Zack discusses his interests with FlamDawg; Sarah attempts to chat with Sindr; Amber has a girl chat; Nathan is held hostage.
----------------------------------
Chapter 55 - Dancing with Destruction
----------------------------------
Chapter 56 - The Portal of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 57 - Monday-Tuesday
----------------------------------
Chapter 58 - Printer of Evil
----------------------------------
Chapter 59 - The Gurlz of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 60 - When the Weather Turns Warm
----------------------------------
Chapter 61 - Against My Will
----------------------------------
Chapter 62 - Against My Will: Toilets FLUSH
----------------------------------
Chapter 63 - Against My Will: Acid Rain
----------------------------------
Chapter 64 - The Write Dammit of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 65 - Against My Will: Amber's Explosion
----------------------------------
Chapter 66 - Against My Will: Amber Explodes Take 2
----------------------------------
Chapter 67 - Against My Will: Volcano of Red Goo
----------------------------------
Chapter 68 - Against My Will: Zack Hakton
----------------------------------
Chapter 69 - The Sixty-Nine of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 70 - Zaqueline McLuv
----------------------------------
Chapter 71 - To Love a Cactus
----------------------------------
Chapter 72 - Spiked Love
----------------------------------
Chapter 73 - The Thursday V-Day of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 74 - That Refreshed Feeling
----------------------------------
Chapter 75 - Pencil Man Returns (to Theaters)
----------------------------------
Chapter 76 - Late Start Bro
----------------------------------
Chapter 77 - Spring Break 2013
----------------------------------
Chapter 78 - A Smexy Kotaro Appeared!
----------------------------------
Chapter 79 - German Brifday Whatever
----------------------------------
Chapter 80 - The Failed Chapter of Princess Sarah
----------------------------------
Chapter 81 - Diary of a Drag Queen
----------------------------------
Chapter 82 - She Can if She Wants
----------------------------------
Chapter 83 - Zack Hakton's Therapy Run
----------------------------------
Chapter 84 - What Happened to The Chapters of Princess Sarah?
----------------------------------
Chapter 85 - Unnormal Tuesday
----------------------------------
Chapter 86 - Amber's Important Job
----------------------------------
Chapter 87 - The Chapter of Princess Kotaro
----------------------------------
Chapter 88 - The End Be Near
----------------------------------
Chapter 89 - Beginning of The End
Sarah begins construction in the Star Studio despite Nathan's constant nagging that he'll do it himself.
----------------------------------
Chapter 90 - Casual Conference
----------------------------------
Chapter 91 - Studio of Stars +1
----------------------------------
Chapter 92 - The Chapter of Princess Zack Hakton
----------------------------------
Chapter 93 - Sunshine, Rainbows, Ponies, and DEATH
----------------------------------
Chapter 94 - WTF is Sarah DOING Here?!
----------------------------------
Chapter 95 - Burning Illness
----------------------------------
Chapter 96 - Queen of Chocolate
----------------------------------
Chapter 97 - Zack's Free Day
----------------------------------
Chapter 98 - The Birthday of Princess Nathan
----------------------------------
Chapter 99 - The End's Ending (Season 4)
----------------------------------
Chapter 100 - Bloopers of Season 4 (Season 4's Final Chapter)
----------------------------------


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

*Season 5
(68/68)​*

Opening Theme: Closer - Inoue Joe
After coming so far and being so close to the end, I'm so grateful to have been doing this as long as I have!

The final Season! EVERYTHING goes down here and EVERYTHING is explained!
FINALLY THE WAIT IS OVER!
This Season only has 72 chapters because with how the ending is, I wanted to give it a "suddenly cut off" feel. It just suddenly ends!
This Season answers TONS of questions you might have had from earlier Seasons and brings back a lot of stuff from them! This is the only time I recommend you listen to the other Seasons first!
Mansion Madness and Lunar Eclipse will never be released because of how awful they turned out.
PLUS THEY HAVE SERIOUS FEELS WHICH IS WHY THEY ARE AWFUL
THIS IS A COMEDY DAMMIT NOT SOME DEEP BROMANCE FLICK

Main Focus: Nathan & Alex, Zack Hakton, finishing The Story, huge reveals, past Season references/wrap-ups


*Status: Complete!*​





Spoiler:  



----------------------------------
Chapter 1 - Driven to Insanity: One Last Time
The final year of The Story begins with Dennis stirring up some drama.
----------------------------------
Chapter 2 - The Perfect Crime
Everyone heads over to the museum and uses all of their skills from over the Seasons to steal a mystical object.
----------------------------------
Chapter 3 - Zack Hakton Brigade
Realizing the PSCs are never coming back, Zack starts up a brigade that centers around him.
----------------------------------
Chapter 4 - FlamDawg's Replacement
FlamDawg is replaced during a Viewer Fun and does not take it well.
----------------------------------
Chapter 5 - Play Day
Sarah suggests everyone should finish the play from Season 3. They all agree and preparations begin.
----------------------------------
Chapter 6 - Play Preparation
Everyone sets up to finish the play. Elsewhere, Zack can't seem to stop inviting celebrities over.
----------------------------------
Chapter 7 - Act III: The Play of Princess Sarah
A Doctor's Broom: Act Three: The play finally gets back in gear with our heroes arriving at the Broom's castle, only to run into a kidnapping... and Princess Sarah.
----------------------------------
Chapter 8 - Act IV: Chasing of the Werewolf
A Doctor's Broom: Act Four: Alex runs off with the Broom, so everyone must chase after him while dealing with their own problems.
----------------------------------
Chapter 9 - Act V: Remembering Days
A Doctor's Broom: Act Five - As the pursuit of Alex continues, multiple nostalgic Season 1 references occur.
----------------------------------
Chapter 10 - Act V: The Final Showdown
A Doctor's Broom: Act Five - Zack and Alex fight to the death after everything goes down.
----------------------------------
Chapter 11 - Adventure in the Family Mart
With the play finished, Nathan and Zack head to the Family Mart to get some groceries. Bad idea.
----------------------------------
Chapter 12 - Halloween: Season 5
Everyone dresses up to go trick-or-treating on Halloween. But then some guy insults Sarah and Amber.
----------------------------------
Chapter 13 - 13th Curse
Amber gets cursed again like in Season 1 and must figure out how to break it with the help of Alex.
----------------------------------
Chapter 14 - Thanks for No Thanks
The final Thanksgiving holiday rolls around and things don't go quite as planned. But what do you expect?
----------------------------------
Chapter 15 - Holiday Pants Thief
Nathan returns from Black Friday shopping will all of his presents ready to go; a rusty Viewer Fun is held; another act of Bag Fraud takes place.
----------------------------------
Chapter 16 - Frozen Slushball
Everyone heads to the Slushball Ice Rink where FlamDawg must conquer his fear of ice with the help of Zach Babb from TLWC.
----------------------------------
Chapter 17 - December in GreenGrove (Part 1)
Everything finally goes right for the holiday and leaves everyone with nothing to do, so they all go out and enjoy the snow. Elsewhere, Sindr takes over and has her own adventure. Part 1 of 2.
----------------------------------
Chapter 18 - The Return of The Chapters of Princess Sarah
The chapters resurface with Princess Sarah heading back to the castle, only to be faced with an onslaught from the French army.
----------------------------------
Chapter 19 - December in GreenGrove (Part 2)
Conclusion. Sindr and Bob discuss how they plan to get The Story through its final Season. Meanwhile, everyone goes sledding in Sunset Park.
----------------------------------
Chapter 20 - The Christmas Catastrophe of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah holds an incredible party to celebrate Christmas, but then Zack Hakton breaks in.
----------------------------------
Chapter 21 - The Final Year: 2014
Zack Hakton decides to be a Fine Gentleman for his New Year's resolution. Later, everyone returns from winter vacation and have some struggles getting back into the groove.
----------------------------------
Chapter 22 - Zack's Hacks Backs
The _Sideshow_ show, _Zacks Hacks_, returns for the New Year and things go a bit differently than they did in Season 2.
----------------------------------
Chapter 23 - Night of the FBI
Amber heads to Zakko to do some shopping, but gets pulled over by the FBI on her way home.
----------------------------------
Chapter 24 - Daily Basis
Nathan decides not to wear pants out of fear of theft; Amber makes a Vine in pursuit of fame; Alex thinks Nathan hates him because he's a werewolf; Zack steals his own pants.
----------------------------------
Chapter 25 - The Kotaro Adventure
Kotaro sets off on his own adventure of epic proportions which leads him to a club in the Underworld. But then he accidentally tags along with Princess Sarah on her way back to the castle.
----------------------------------
Chapter 26 - I Came in Like a Zrecking Ball
Zack goes wild with his wrecking ball obsession and ends up hitting everything and everyone in sight. **I TOTALLY SAID ALLISON BUT MEANT SARAH WONDER HOW MANY GET WHY LMAO**
----------------------------------
Chapter 27 - Wrecking Werewolf
Nathan gets Alex to stand up against Zack Hakton and his Zrecking Ball.
----------------------------------
Chapter 28 - The Bunker of Princess Sarah
The latest Princess Sarah Chapter finds Nathan and Alex infiltrating Zack Doreibleu's castle in an attempt to defeat him once and for all.
----------------------------------
Chapter 29 - It's Not Me, It's You
Alex attempt to create a friendship with Nathan by getting him to like him.
----------------------------------
Chapter 30 - Perfect Day
Everything goes right in The Story for once in five years, leaving everyone (mainly Sarah) with nothing to do. Elsewhere, Nathan and Alex cheat to win a prize drawing, which they ultimately regret.
----------------------------------
Chapter 31 - #story
Hashtags run wild in The Story; Zack attempts to Zreck with a Zhippity Hop; Sindr raves in the kitchen.
----------------------------------
Chapter 32 - The Thursday V-Day of Princess Sarah (Round 2)
Princess Sarah calls everyone to brunch where she tells a deer story. But then Alex walks in late. Later, a Valentine's Day rave is held.
----------------------------------
Chapter 33 - #WCW: Wrong Case of Wednesday
Dennis loses his arm in battle; Zack won't admit Nathan is cooler; Amber tries Sarah's tops; Gloria terrorizes the house.
----------------------------------
Chapter 34 - #MCM: Mad Case of Monday
Zack's Hacks introduces Gloria as the new crazy chick. Elsewhere, chaos ensues in the kitchen and Nathan has to deal with it.
----------------------------------
Chapter 35 - #TBT: Tundra Bomb Tuesday
The world freezes over thanks to a fight Zack had with RAINBOWMAN. Everyone then brainstorms ideas on how to fix the problem.
----------------------------------
Chapter 36 - #WCW: Weird Case of Wednesday
Nathan receives a special friend request on Facebook; Sarah becomes obsessed with a Johnny Depp novel; Amber wants Zack to fix her forehead; FlamDawg obtains a Floaty Chair.
----------------------------------
Chapter 37 - #TBT: Throwback Thursday
Something from each of the five Seasons is thrown back at you in this nostalgic chapter.
----------------------------------
Chapter 38 - #FDF: Floating Duck Friday (of Princess Sarah!)
Ducks overrun Princess Sarah's castle and eat all of her chocolate, forcing her to take action. Elsewhere, Zack decides to become a duck himself.
----------------------------------
Chapter 39 - Go Green! (Story Written on 100% Recycled Paper)
Amber wants Alex to go green for Spring. Later, a meeting of utmost importance is held.
----------------------------------
Chapter 40 - Mansion Madness
Nathan receives an invitation for a party at GreenGrove Mansion. He and Alex go in... but don't come out.
----------------------------------
Chapter 41 - Another: Finals Chapter
Zack tricks Nathan into stealing his own pants. Later, Sara hosts Show and Tell Day off the set and Nathan rants about how much The Story has changed.
----------------------------------
Chapter 42 - The Boss Game of Princess Sarah
Nathan, FlamDawg, and Princess Sarah play a fantasy board game; Doritos cause insane things to happen; Sindr finds Alex and tries to eat him. Based off of a dream I had.
---------------------------------
Chapter 43 - Keeping Up with The Story
Sarah dies early in the chapter, so Kim Kardashian steps in as her replacement. But she has some struggles getting used to The Story.
----------------------------------
Chapter 44 - The Pi(e) Day of Princess Sarah
Pi Day arrives and the castle is filled with nothing but pie and 3.14. Elsewhere, Nathan sets off to spread the pie love all throughout the castle halls.
----------------------------------
Chapter 45 - Green Day
Nathan walks in to find the whole house (even Zack Hakton) painted green for St. Patrick's Day and tries to find out who did it.
----------------------------------
Chapter 46 - Amber the First-Class Space Crime Fighter
Amber emerges as a space officer and leads the house into space where she encounters a dangerous enemy.
----------------------------------
Chapter 47 - The Stolen Jewels of Princess Sarah
An unknown werewolf steals the crown jewels of the castle, so Nathan, Alex, and Princess Sarah chase after him.
----------------------------------
Chapter 48 - Who Stole My Pants?!
Zack goes on an insane pants-stealing rampage that devastates the whole entire house... and everyone in it.
----------------------------------
Chapter 49 - Casino Nights
Nathan can't sleep, so he gets up and starts a nighttime chapter. He runs into Alex, who starts acting strange. Later, an intruder breaks into the house late at night and everyone gets locked in the kitchen.
----------------------------------
Chapter 50 - The Spring Break Spectacular of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah enjoys her Spring Break by relaxing poolside. Later, everyone heads off to a spectacular party held at Princess Sarah's summer home.
----------------------------------
Chapter 51 - Spring Break Aftermath
Everyone returns from Spring Break 2014 and they all have stories to tell.
----------------------------------
Chapter 52 - Mission at McDonald's
After hearing what Nathan did over Spring Break, everyone suddenly gets a craving for McDonald's. What follows is insanity in the car as everyone tries to order.
----------------------------------
Chapter 53 - Zack Hakton: Pegacorn Rider
All the furniture in the house gets stolen; Amber finished a burrito; Zack bursts in on a Pegacorn. Later, a Viewer Fun is held featuring _Amber's Ghetto Hair Salon_.
----------------------------------
Chapter 54 - The Birthday of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah's birthday arrives and an incredible party is held. Elsewhere, Nathan struggles to find the perfect gift to give to the princess.
----------------------------------
Chapter 55 - Lunar Eclipse: The Werewolf that Couldn't Turn?
Special measures are used to restrain Alex during the full moon.
----------------------------------
Chapter 56 - The Ratchetness of Princess Sarah
A PSC occurs on a Thursday, throwing Princess Sarah off guard and allowing her true ratchetness to show.
----------------------------------
Chapter 57 - GreenGrove Starlight Fair
Everyone heads to the Starlight Fair to watch the Starlight Comet pass by the town. While there, everyone gets involved in their own special situations.
----------------------------------
Chapter 58 - The Starlight Fair of Princess Sarah
The Starlight Fair ends with a parade, fireworks, and a float contest. Later, the Starlight Comet appears as the clock strikes midnight.
----------------------------------
Chapter 59 - Prom Week
Sarah is upset that she can't go to prom. Later, Zack sits down and the whole house is thrown into chaos.
----------------------------------
Chapter 60 - The Prom of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah hosts a candlelit dinner; everyone rushes to prep for prom; Nathan speeds through the last of Sarah's ideas.
----------------------------------
Chapter 61 - Idealess
Amber's purse smells like bananas and no one knows why; Dennis plays on the roof; FlamDawg reveals a startling secret.
----------------------------------
Chapter 62 - 99 Problems
As the days of The Story dwindle down, everyone seems to have issues.
----------------------------------
Chapter 63 - The Flight of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah and the castle staff take a plane to a royal conference.
----------------------------------
Chapter 64 - Eyes of the Wolf (Part 1)
Alex narrates for the day and we get to see his side of things. Part 1 of 2.
----------------------------------
Chapter 65 - The Whodunit of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah enlists Alex's help to find out who broke into her Prow Sanctuary.
----------------------------------
Chapter 66 - Eyes of the Wolf (Part 2)
Conclusion. Nathan yells at Alex for disappearing without notice; everyone sits down to a healthy meal, which they do not enjoy.
----------------------------------
Chapter 67 - Last Run Out
Zack gathers everyone in the auditorium for a special announcement. Later, Amber plots world domination in her room.
----------------------------------
Chapter 68 - The Spider of Princess Sarah
Zack attempts to hack a potato but conjures up a Death Spider instead. Meanwhile, Nathan, Alex, and Princess Sarah argue over which celebrity has the best booty.
----------------------------------
Chapter 69 - 69: Season 5
Dennis goes on a perverted rampage as the final 69th chapter rolls around.
----------------------------------
Chapter 70 - The End of Princess Sarah
Princess Sarah must leave Saraney forever as The Story comes to an end. But first, a huge party!
----------------------------------
*Chapter 71 - <<Bad End>>
----------------------------------
Chapter 72 - Epilogue*
----------------------------------



*NOTES:*
_-The final two chapters will not be added until every other chapter (unless crossed out) has been added in.
-"TLWC" is an RP story me and my cousin (Sindr) wrote over PictoChat on the DS. It was a romance thing that involved "loving a monster" and all that fun stuff. Any characters that were wolfcats in TLWC become werewolves in The Story because why the hell not. Sindr is the exception.
-Although it's not shown much (except for a few chapters), Nathan and Alex have a very deep friendship... even though it just suddenly seems to start. There's a pretty big gap in time between Chapter 29 & Chapter 30 (a few months)._


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

*Season 6
(0/?)*

Opening Theme: Never Say Never - Three Lights Down Kings
Best OP ever, don't deny it.

Guess what? I've decided to start writing again! Um, well... I guess.
Here's the deal: Season 6 is the "bonus Season" where I wrap up anything that might have been left unwrapped and expand upon various things that need more detail.
I came to realize that The Story started to become less of a story and more of a "finish on time" thing. I was writing just to finish it. Now that the stress is gone, I can write more and actually produce quality work. It still won't have a plot mind you, but I plan on having things go from start to finish.
Chapters will go in order as I write them, so there won't be a "Season intro" chapter or anything. They also won't be "date-exclusive" like the other chapters in previous Seasons. When a holiday chapter was written, it was written on that holiday. Season 6 won't follow that rule, nor will it match the current weather conditions where I live. I'm going to just go with "time is flying" and months are going by quicker than ever. In a sense, we're not capturing all of the daily adventures like in the other Seasons. I do plan to keep them in basic order though, meaning seasons and months will progress in order. The characters also won't age from here on out (story-wise anyway, they'll age irl), so y'know, don't get all excited with your crazy adult shipping fantasies.

This Season will get real af. The writing style will evolve from "childish-sounding" to "adult-sounding". Also, since I don't have to actually read anything to anyone's face anymore, I'll be including things tailored more to my taste * cough cough* ALEX *cough* so yeah that'll be a nightmare.

This Season will take place in a before-The-End arc, meaning that The Story is really over at this point, we're just looking back at times we "didn't see". Who knows, they might have happened over the weekend? In any case, Nathan still narrates and he has an "I remember" tone as Season 6 is basically just him recalling some other stuff that happened. 

Season 6 is the very last Season. I will just keep adding to it until I am done.

I have no idea when I will actually start writing. I'll probably just add a little bit when I'm bored and inspired. I'm very lazy, you know.


*Status: Most likely not going to happen*​



Spoiler:  



----------------------------------
Chapter 1 - Fuzzy Friendship
Nathan and Alex are best friends, but have we really ever seen them act like it? Not really, except for maybe 5x30, _Perfect Day_. Nathan usually seems annoyed by Alex, which doesn't exactly show much for friendship. This chapter focuses on what great friends they are. It starts off in the forest during the full moon where Nathan and Alex are just talking about random stuff, then progresses into the next morning as they return from their night out.
----------------------------------
Chapter 2 - Summer Love: Fresno Edition
We've made numerous references to our Summer Home in Fresno, but have we ever actually SEEN what it's all about? I mean, Zack's Hacks supposedly aired from it when it "returned", but did we ever get a tour? No! This chapter finds the gang heading over for summer vacation and they get into all sorts off stuff while they're there.
----------------------------------
Chapter 3 - Naked to the Limit
FlamDawg walks in without any fur one morning. Thank God he's still wearing his silk pants! This chapter centers around the now-naked FlamDawg, who must go about his daily life being made fun of because of his baldness. Come on, it's hilarious.
----------------------------------
Chapter 4 - GreenGrove Academy
A look into what goes on in school for our student characters. Included: Lily's daily routine, Sarah meets a hot guy, FlamDawg's life in school.




*NOTES:*
_-If the chapter is dark red in color, it means it has not been written yet!_


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

*RANDOM STUFF YOU SHOULD KNOW*




This is a list of random things you might not know about The Story! Most of which might be implied and never officially explained.​



The Story takes place in the fictional town of GreenGrove. This is not mentioned until Season 4. They live in the United States and Colorado is mentioned, although the weather might stretch a bit due to the fact that it is a work of fiction.
Zack is always floating after Season 2. Always. Unless otherwise stated. He never walks, like ever.
Little Bangs are the police of The Story. They are dogs that look identical to FlamDawg, except they wear police outfits. They originated in Season 1 when FlamDawg donned a police outfit and called himself "Little Bang", giving out tickets to litterers. It was later discovered that there are billions of them with tons of different types - from Fire Bangs to No-Hack Bangs. Because of their various types, they are often used for battle like Pokemon. For those that don't know the reference, Little Bang was the name of an alien in Chibi-Robo!. I can't seem to find one of the better examples, but here is a picture from Chapter 18 of Season 2 when FlamDawg donned his Little Bang persona: [x]
"Mad Face" is a term used to describe someone with a very angry and dissatisfied expression. (ex. I took Amber's phone away. She now had Mad Face.)
Chapter 68 of Season 2, _Amber's Insanity_, is the very first chapter where Zack's last name is mentioned (in the text, not in the audiobook edits). Back then however, he was Zack "Hackton".


If there's anything you'd like to know, just ask and I'll add it here!​


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay, quick question about this. In order to understand the story, would we need to listen to the seasons in order? Or could you listen to, say, season 5 and then skip back to season 1 once it's up? :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Okay, quick question about this. In order to understand the story, would we need to listen to the seasons in order? Or could you listen to, say, season 5 and then skip back to season 1 once it's up? :3



It can be either, really. The main thing you need to know is how the characters are. So long as you know that, you're good. You might miss a few references (say something from Season 2 was referenced in Season 5), but either way you should pick up on that when you get around to it.
Since Season 1 was basically one big "adventure", it doesn't really relate to the other Seasons so you don't necessarily have to listen to that one first. As for Season 5, new things tend to happen each chapter so you wouldn't exactly be missing out on anything. The only exceptions are the chapters with "parts", in which case you should listen to those in order.
I would recommend listening to Chapters 9-46 of Season 2 in order since I tried to start a new adventure like in the first Season, which ultimately failed lol. I will record and put those ones up in order. Also Season 5 finishes up a play from Season 3, so you should probably listen to the first part of the play first. I'll record that today actually.

I hope this made sense. xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Added in 9 new chapters today!

3x1 - It Starts... Again
3x2 - Amber's Breakdown
3x3 - FlamDawg's Epic Play
3x4 - A Play in the Making
5x16 - Frozen Slushball
5x18 - The Return of The Chapters of Princess Sarah
5x20 - The Christmas Catastrophe of Princess Sarah
5x21 - The Final Year: 2014
5x22 - Zack's Hacks Backs

Finally every Season (except Season 1) has the first chapter recorded, so start wherever you want!
Also I plan on finishing up Season 5 tomorrow since I'm SO CLOSE.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

SEASON 5 IS FINALLY ALL FILLED IN!
Well, except for the last two chapters, but that's the ending so it doesn't really count!

Now I'm off to fill in more random chapters~


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump! Recording Season 4 stuff today!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2015)

Added in several new Season 4 chapters!

Why I started from the middle today I have no idea.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump! More people need to know about this ;v;


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 11, 2015)

*edit*: sorry, wrong thread! ; @ ;


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 11, 2015)

I started listening today as I was painting and I have to say. Its pretty hilarious but kinda confusing. I think that's because season 1 hasn't been recorded yet?

Could just be me but my OCDness demands I read/listen to stuff in order.

Only on Season 2 so I'll let you know. But so far its confusing to know who is talking, etc. Have you published this in prose form somewhere?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 11, 2015)

Memes memes memes memes
this book is rad af


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 11, 2015)

After listening to some episodes, I think this would kick ass as a webcomic.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 11, 2015)

FINALLY GOT THIS STUPID AD VIRUS OFF MY COMPUTER OMG
I'VE BEEN TRYING TO RESPOND TO YALL FOR THE PAST HOUR UGH



UtopiaJ said:


> I started listening today as I was painting and I have to say. Its pretty hilarious but kinda confusing. I think that's because season 1 hasn't been recorded yet?
> 
> Could just be me but my OCDness demands I read/listen to stuff in order.
> 
> Only on Season 2 so I'll let you know. But so far its confusing to know who is talking, etc. Have you published this in prose form somewhere?



Yeah, Season 2 is pretty messed up and all over the place. It gets better later on down the line, I assure you.

And with regards to Season 1 - being that Season 1 was basically one big "adventure" that went from start to finish, you don't really need to listen to it before you go to the other Seasons. If you want to know what happened then sure, but it's not really required for you to understand what goes on later.

Also, most of the time it doesn't really mention who is talking as it's supposed to be "chatter" and no one is really paying attention to who's saying what, ect. I try my best to change my voice for different characters, but sometimes it's hard. (Or I just get lazy.)
There also isn't a written copy anywhere except for the notebooks I wrote it in. This is because there is SO MUCH OF IT and it would be a massive pain to type it all out. Thus, the audiobook was born!



> After listening to some episodes, I think this would kick ass as a webcomic.



I swear. This needs to be a TV show.



Finnian said:


> Memes memes memes memes
> this book is rad af



Ikr omg ty bb


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 11, 2015)

Added in four new Season 2 chapters!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump! Gonna add a whole bunch of Season 2 chapters tomorrow!

TIME TO GO IN ORDERRRR


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump! New chapters added!

17 & 18 are recorded but will be added later because my Internet is slow af right now.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump! I HATE THE FIRST PART OF SEASON 2 BECAUSE THE CHAPTERS ARE SO DAMN LONG
I keep saying I'm gonna add "a whole bunch" BUT THEY TAKE LIKE A HALF HOUR TO RECORD
Nobody's gonna listen to the whole thing anyways pfffft


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump! More chapters added!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 19, 2015)

Bump! Check the 7th post for info about Season 6!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 25, 2015)

Bumping this~


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 25, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Nobody's gonna listen to the whole thing anyways pfffft


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 25, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


>



Ha. Ha ha. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. _HAAAAAAAAAAA_

You will never be able to handle the sheer force of this story!
If I could barely even finish writing it, no mere mortal could ever even HOPE to make it all the way through!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 30, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 1, 2015)

Bump!
I need to add all the chapters I've recorded recently...


----------



## Pokemanz (May 5, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## Pokemanz (May 10, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 11, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 14, 2015)

Boop! More chapters have been filled in!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 14, 2015)

Bump! Filling in more today!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 15, 2015)

Ahhh I'm so satisfied right now. I managed to fill in the gaps leading up to Chapter 51 that I recorded forever ago lol

BUT IT CAN'T END THERE


----------



## Pokemanz (May 16, 2015)

Boopa doop!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 16, 2015)

Boop!


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

This looks cool! I'll try listening to some of this tomorrow if I can. ^^


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> This looks cool! I'll try listening to some of this tomorrow if I can. ^^



Get ready for the awfulness that is my story.
Though you'll probably be laughing through most of it. xD


----------



## Pokemanz (May 18, 2015)

Boop. Added a "Stuff You Should Know" column.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 19, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 21, 2015)

Boop! Getting close to finishing Season 2! o:


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 25, 2015)

Bump!

Sooo close to finishing Season 2! Ugh, finally.
I hate Season 2 because of how dorky it is. ;w;

Never thought I'd actually miss the PSCs smh


----------



## Pokemanz (May 26, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 27, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Listened to a couple of chapters of season 5; a little odd to say the least,  but sometimes I can't help but laugh or giggle a little. X'D A bit confusing sometimes but, well, okay.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 27, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Listened to a couple of chapters of season 5; a little odd to say the least,  but sometimes I can't help but laugh or giggle a little. X'D A bit confusing sometimes but, well, okay.



Lol well at least you listened to it! xD
It's supposed to have that wild and crazy vibe where sometimes you don't know what's happening.
Of course Season 5 is where like everything goes down so it might be a little confusing if you don't know where stuff came from. xD


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Lol well at least you listened to it! xD
> It's supposed to have that wild and crazy vibe where sometimes you don't know what's happening.
> Of course Season 5 is where like everything goes down so it might be a little confusing if you don't know where stuff came from. xD



Wow then you did a good job on giving the vibe off! =O I don't think I could do that very well XD
Ahh alright lololol


----------



## Pokemanz (May 27, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Wow then you did a good job on giving the vibe off! =O I don't think I could do that very well XD
> Ahh alright lololol



Thanks lol! Most of the problem came from time restraints- I only wrote at school and wanted to get so many pages done by the end of the day which is why some things just suddenly "end".
The cool thing about it though is that the characters (mainly Nathan) know that this isn't how stories should go and in Season 5 they do their best to fix it.

When I start writing Season 6 things will (hopefully) make more sense because I won't have any type of restrictions so I can write decent chapters for once!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Thanks lol! Most of the problem came from time restraints- I only wrote at school and wanted to get so many pages done by the end of the day which is why some things just suddenly "end".
> The cool thing about it though is that the characters (mainly Nathan) know that this isn't how stories should go and in Season 5 they do their best to fix it.
> 
> When I start writing Season 6 things will (hopefully) make more sense because I won't have any type of restrictions so I can write decent chapters for once!



Ohhhhh that actually make a lot of sense! XD Really interesting :3

That'llbe nice ^u^/


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 4, 2015)

This needs a bump! Been neglecting it lately. ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 6, 2015)

Bump! Added a couple chapters and got like ten more to add lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 7, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 8, 2015)

Bumpppp


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 8, 2015)

Added in MORE chapters and I'm still not done ugh


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 9, 2015)

Boooop.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 10, 2015)

Was so close to finishing Season 2 today.
But then my phone started acting up in the middle of a recording.
I lost all will to go on. ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 12, 2015)

FINALLY DONE WITH SEASON 2 except for two chapters YESSSS


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 12, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 19, 2015)

Bump! This needs more love...


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump! Maybe now this'll get more attention lol
Working on recording Season 3!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump! I have a LOT of chapters to add...


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 29, 2015)

Boop.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 9, 2015)

Bump! Sick = no recording sob ;-;


----------



## Keitara (Jul 12, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Bump! Sick = no recording sob ;-;


Darn, I hope you get better soon! Your story (and your voice) is awesome ; v ;


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 24, 2015)

> "Hahaha! I just blew up all the pizza places in town! Now all that's left is Papa Johns!"
> He ginned evilly.
> "Now everyone will have to eat at Zack's ghetto pizzeria!"



Best line ever.

I'm back to recording yay!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 28, 2015)

Bump! Finally added in some more chapters! :DDDD


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 28, 2015)

Bump! Went on a recording spree today. xD

Gonna be uploading some more later tonight!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 29, 2015)

Bump! Added some more Season 3 chapters!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 5, 2015)

Bump! Only added two chapters because my Internet is slow af today. .-.


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 12, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Finnian (Aug 12, 2015)

Bump!!!!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 12, 2015)

I definitely wish I could start this from the proper beginning haha


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 12, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I definitely wish I could start this from the proper beginning haha



The beginning is nothing like the rest of it though. The beginning is basically a story in an of itself which is why I haven't recorded it yet lol. I probably will soon though!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 17, 2015)

Bump! I should record more soon. I've just been so lazy busy!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 15, 2015)

Random bump! I'm still recording, just need to find time to upload. xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 26, 2015)

Random bump? I have a lot of chapters to add but never get around to adding them rip


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

;-; The recordings won't work for me


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

none of them work. all of them say they've been deleted or are expired.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, guess I'll close this then. I don't have the recordings anymore and there's no way I'm recording a whole season again. :/


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

"Error
Sorry, the requested media could not be found. It may have expired or been deleted."


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

Well that sucks


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 4, 2015)

I might just move to a new site since I have more season 2 recordings than expected and I was planning on redoing season 5 anyway.

You guys will just have to start from season 3 is all.


----------

